# Wisconsin Open 2011?



## Freelancer (Sep 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJnZC-Or1hg

I need lots of help on this one. 
Again, i am only getting an idea started


----------



## Bryan (Sep 7, 2010)

Jordan Rattner no longer cubes
The Dunwood Center in Fox Point would be too small for another competition.
Why is the competition limited to just those two cities?
You're just suggesting that someone else hold a competition in Wisconsin. No one is going to do a bunch of work just because you asked them.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 7, 2010)

I think Milwaukee will be great for me, but not for others. However, there are many Indiana cubers and Michigan cubers. I think you said you thought Milwaukee was not great because it's previous competition was there. Illinois has had all 3 competitions in Chicago, and all Indiana competitions have been near Indianapolis. I don't think previous history should matter. Just remember that there are cubers east of the Illinois and Wisconsin border.


----------

